# Sensi Seeds Jack Flash #5 fem



## Amateur Grower (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm awaiting the arrival of some Jack Flash and wondered if anyone had any experience with it, like true flower time, smell while growing and most importantly, what the smoke is like! :icon_smile: 

AG


----------

